# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  VBS Malware-gen - заражен сайт

## s_linar

Здравствуйте. Купил лицензию на распространение видеокурса, к нему прилагается продающий сайт. 
Если захожу на сайт с телефона, сразу попадаю на какой то эротический сайт, из браузера работает нормально.
Avast обнаружил VBS Malware-gen в файле in.php при проверке, а так же обнаруживает эту угрозу при открытии index.php в Microsoft Fronpage. Удалил файл in.php с сайта ("на хостинге"), страница по-прежнему работоспособна. Однако при оплате заказа на сайте,  e-autopay присылает покупателю зашифрованную ссылку на скачивание электронной версии (лежит в корневом каталоге), переход по этой ссылке блокируется avast-ом. Где искать проблему? Можно ли "выдрать" вирус из html кода страницы? При переходе с моей страницы по ссылке на страницу автора, опять блокируется Avastom. 
Адрес моей страницы infobizzz.ru, ссылка на автора в левом нижнем углу alfamale.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *s_linar*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь в лечении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## regist

*s_linar*, скрин как ругается avast можно увидеть. KIS молчит при переходе на авторский сайт.




> in.php


проверьте его http://www.virustotal.com/ ссылку на результат проверки напишите.



> Купил лицензию


если вы её купили, то вам должны оказывать и тех. поддержку, почему бы не задать этот вопрос им ? они должны заинтересованы, чтобы не терять клиентов и потенциальных покупателей курса.

- - - Добавлено - - -

на этот сайт ругается похоже только аваст  :Wink: 
http://vscan.novirusthanks.org/analysis/6521c6d9e31891823f2dec1a285ba4e6/aW5kZXg=/

----------

